
Rural Indiana man accused of making 14-year old boys into "cam slaves" - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/04/sextortion-rural-indiana-man-accused-of-making-14-year-old-boys-into-cam-slaves.ars
======
paulhauggis
The kid should have sent 4chan after him.

